
Show HN: A Hacker News client with focus on comments ergonomics (early preview) - tomastrajan
https://tomastrajan.github.io/ngx-model-hacker-news-example
======
tomastrajan
Lately I have been reading HN a lot and realized it's all about the comments
for me so I started building this HN client.

It's a very early stages read-only functionality without possibility to log in
add posts or comments.

It should behave well enough on wide range of screens and devices, also check
out help section for keyboard shortcuts for post navigation ( very intuitive,
once post is selected, it's up / down arrows and esc to deselect ).

I am mostly looking for a feedback and tips on how to make it better and if
some of you would like client like this.

Cheers!

